# Are you attracted to accents?



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm disappointed. Where is the option for Klingon? 

F*cking speciesism... for shame


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Irish accents. Good gosh. <3

I had a customer who was Irish. She had one of the loveliest accents ever. I could have listened to her talk all day! But I swear she hypnotized me. At one point during our conversation, my eyes kind of glazed over and I stopped listening and just gave in to the melody of her words. 

I also really like French accents. :3 A lot.


----------



## Alexxandra (May 30, 2012)

Scottish accent <3 Like Craig Ferguson. It isn't too strong but it's just right. Other than that, I find them unattractive.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not really attracted to accents, but I do like the southern U.S. one (yes, that's what I said), I like the looong streched vowels.


----------



## Lady Blurp (Jul 17, 2010)

Actually French, German, or Irish... But I guess British will do


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

British accent, well, because I think British people are kind of rare and their accents are really worthy of swooning.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

English, Irish, Scottish, New Zealand, Afrikaans, but not Australian so much. 

Growing up with Hollywood movies makes me associate Aussie accents with macho, male action stars. :laughing:


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Enki said:


> English, Irish, Scottish, New Zealand, Afrikaans, but not Australian so much.
> 
> Growing up with Hollywood movies makes me associate Aussie accents with macho, male action stars. :laughing:


The Australian accent in films is just... terrible. I hate it. :\ It sounds nothing like we actually sound (bar a select few).


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish their was an option for Australian accents. I hear someone speaking with one of those, and I just get lost in their words, and wish for the individual to never stop talking, lol. I definitely find both British and Australian accents to be highly attractive to me.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

La Petite Sirène said:


> The Australian accent in films is just... terrible. I hate it. :\ It sounds nothing like we actually sound (bar a select few).


I've heard fake Australian accents myself (the one from the "Outback Steakhouse" commercial narrator comes to mind- this commercial is often shown in Canada and the U.S.). It is _so obviously fake_, that I cannot stand listening to it. I either criticize the commercial as it unfolds (pointless activity), or hit the mute button (more productive way of blocking it out).


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Can I just blow my horn here and say that I speak damned near perfect RP?

I do like RP in women aswell. Not necessarily regional accents, though.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Steel Magnolia said:


> I've heard fake Australian accents myself (the one from the "Outback Steakhouse" commercial narrator comes to mind- this commercial is often shown in Canada and the U.S.). It is _so obviously fake_, that I cannot stand listening to it. I either criticize the commercial as it unfolds (pointless activity), or hit the mute button (more productive way of blocking it out).


I can sympathise. I don't watch a lot of Australian films because they tend to just overexaggerate our accent and it grates against my nerves. Cate Blanchett is one of my favourite Aussie actresses. I absolutely love her accent and the way she conducts herself.


----------



## Jaryuu (May 31, 2012)

I love British accents, but then again it would be weird if I said I was attracted to American accents because I live in Canada, which would mean I would be attracted to every guy who can speak lol


----------



## Adasta (Nov 22, 2011)

MelanieM said:


> I voted British but I really prefer Australian and Scottish


Scottish is British.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

La Petite Sirène said:


> The Australian accent in films is just... terrible. I hate it. :\ It sounds nothing like we actually sound (bar a select few).


Sorry, stereotyping is very frustrating... I only knew one resident Australian around here but his accent has been steadily fading for years. I think dialects and accents add a lot of color and depth to English. 
roud:


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Enki said:


> Sorry, stereotyping is very frustrating... I only knew one resident Australian around here but his accent has been steadily fading for years. I think dialects and accents add a lot of color and depth to English.
> roud:


Oh definitely.  But they can also be really furstrating when they hamper your understanding of what the person is trying to say.  *laughs*


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Scottish can sound very sweet, at least in women:


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Adasta said:


> Scottish is British.


I prefer a Scottish accent over an English.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

La Petite Sirène said:


> Oh definitely.  But they can also be really furstrating when they hamper your understanding of what the person is trying to say.  *laughs*


Ah pure agree! sometimes accents lae ye scratchin' yer heed in confusion! :tongue:

For instance:
Steve Penk Wind-Up - Regional Accents


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

British hands down. It might be because I'm American so they seem more exotic. I'm not really attracted to accents overall. I'm attracted to certain type voices, but usually not accents. I like British and Australian accents, though.


----------



## ValK (Jan 28, 2013)

hulia said:


> Don't care much for Australian accents. We're all odd soundin' to me, heh.
> 
> With that said, American accents are hot. Hot as hell.


Shame on you! Our accents are great.

And anything European for me too.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

British! :blushed:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

All accents are equal, apart from Southern Hemisphere English (SAF, AUS, NZE) which I find incredibly attractive.

Also, when people say "British accents," I imagine Hugh Laurie. Sorry, we don't all speak like that.

MURRICAN accents are OK so long as they aren't deep southern.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

too much variation. some english accents sound nice, some are horrible. same for american ones. 
I always thought the accent of where I lived was pretty bad. Although at least I live in a region with quite a tolerable version of the local dialect. But then I spoke to an american and she said she loved my accent lol. I think americans can get confused if you try to point out the difference in irish and northern irish, though. best just to call yourself irish, sometimes, makes things simpler.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Accents don't matter to me.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

American, British, and Indian. The accents that work for me.

In American I'd say the standard NY accent? Not sure how much variation there is from one region to the next (they all sound the same to me, lol)

British accents are very nice but again I can't really tell between the different regional accents.

I like the urban Indian accent in English, especially the city where I am from. We have our own accent, phrases and gestures that mark us out as city kids. And also, the north east part of the country has its own accent that I just love.

Aussie accents are supercute. I love watching Masterchef Australia just to be able to hear them. :laughing:


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I hate when people go "wah wah British isn't an accent!" There are different accents in America, too. -__- I can easily tell the difference between southern, northern, east coast, west coast, New York, Boston, Chicago, New Orleans, etc. On the other hand, sometimes I can't tell the difference between English and Australian. >.<

Personally, I don't really find any American accents attractive, but that's probably because I live in America.
Actually, I lied. Southern accents, under the right circumstances, can be awesome.
Canadian accents aren't attractive, they're just funny, but pretty much any other English accent is nice. As long as it's not from North America. Scottish, Irish, Australian, whatever. I like them all.


----------



## Dean Machine (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, given the first two options, I'd go with American, preferably midwestern (though it's totally biased, and what I'm used to, and what a lot of actors are told to portray on tv and movies a lot of the time). Otherwise I have preferences above American, like Irish, Scottish, Swedish, and sometimes Russian.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

ANY accent. I like British and Irish and especially Scottish but I've only ever fallen for American guys so I like that accent as well.


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Why do British girls I find in general, think American men accents are hot? Oo I've been talking to two British girls on skype, they both get all giddy ish like some teenagers when i talk  I find it kinda flattering but odd at the same time lol any British people (mainly) girls like to answer? XD


----------



## aelium (Jan 13, 2013)

German accents, anyone?


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Too limited, it really depends. Areas of Britain and America have atrocious accents, some areas have nice accents. So I guess my answer may be both.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't say I think any accent is 'sexy', although there are some that I think might be a turn off for me (not that I know exactly which ones they are). But I do like listening to British speakers in general much more than American speakers. I like the turn of phrase, the humor, and the pronunciation better. I tend to prefer British literature and TV shows as well. My internal/mental voice tends toward British pronunciation, even though as I didn't grow up there it's not quite accurate.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Irish, British, Aussie, and Russian accents all the way. Those are just my top four. There are also lots of others that I am particularly fond of but that would take up too much posting room.


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

Not that big on accents, but some do sound cuter than others; namely Finnish and Canadian (they're the most likely to make me melt.)

Personally, I can't stand English accents at all, they irk the living crap out of me! XD (I think a lot of the british accents sound derogative and overly-snobby!) Plus my father's half of the family were all illegal immigrants from England, aaaand all of them were two-faced, backstabbing jerks... So that totally doesn't help! XDD


----------



## vikingbitch (Jul 17, 2012)

I prefer Scandinavian accents...


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes!

ANY accent that isn't American is attractive to me.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Russian and Arabic (Lebanese) and British and Italian.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Um...I don't know? Never dated anyone that exotic.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I am British and my favorite accents are European and Irish. But I do like some Brit accents, so I'm going to go biased and vote Brit.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Not so much accents but tone of voice I think really makes the accent. I like any accent as long as tone of voice is nice.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

i am american from CA but dont' really like my accent. the only american ones i like are southern accents, and not all southern accents, because there are about 4-5 different ones that i've noticed. i like maybe 2-3 of them.

i love scottish and british accents too.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a preference for American accents because that's what I'm used to being an American. I don't think it's sexy to have an accent and I think it's strange when people obsess about something like that.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I have a thing for german accents.


----------



## somebodysisyphus (Jun 18, 2014)

Unless you're Scottish or Russian or American... your accent probably puts me off.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

My fiance has a nasal-sounding Irish accent, while I have some difficulty with comprehending what he says sometimes, I quite like listening to him. :blushed:


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Look up 'The Noose Singapore' on Youtube. It's accents galore, though some jokes are quite offensive.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

british, Spanish and French are very beautiful along with the irish


----------



## Alex Chan (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't like accents ;_;


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

Well that's silly, you didn't include other accents. 

On another note, I do find Russian, Dutch, and Scottish accents very sexy. British and American accents are whatever to me.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Both accents


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I hate to be "that guy" but

which one?

There are some British accents that are super appealing and some that make me want to throw up. Same with American.

Anyway, for the UK, I love anything resembling RP, and some of the Northern accents around Yorkshire. For American, I love most southern accents, Texan and Oklahoman less so. 

Those are the only two countries in the poll, but I'd put up most forms of Canadian, Australian, New Zealand, and some forms of French accents. A lot of what I've heard from the Middle East as well.

Not gonna name names for the ones that make me want to vomit.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

There are different American accents and different British accents.

But I'd pick British overall as I live in America and find it boring at this point.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't really find accents "attractive." Hearing a different accent from what I usually hear (US West Coast accent) definitely interests me, but I don't find any more appealing.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

I voted British accents.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I have been to both Countries and heard most of the variations in accents _within_ them.

Generally the British accents are more appealing to me.
I especially like the Welsh accent!


----------



## Bamalam (Mar 19, 2018)

It's a trap. You get Boston or Brummie.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Irish accent.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

It's a combination of accent, vocal quality and diction.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Depends on where it's from, but British accents are much more pleasing to the ears than American ones.


----------



## Zionas (Apr 30, 2019)

I used to be pretty intent on changing my Canadian way of speaking to a more British one but that changed with one trip to the UK. I took a CELTA course (for English teachers, haven’t used the cert since) and on a couple occasions I was asked to change my pronunciation to a more British one. And that was awkward AF. After that experience and hearing how Brits say a lot of stuff makes everything so much less convenient, I decided to no longer glamorize the British accent and embrace my real one, because “two weeks” vs “a fortnight” or “don’t have” vs “haven’t got”? The North American way’s just so much more efficient. For a while in the UK I was pretty self-conscious about the way I talked but apparently the Brits actually loved it when I got pissed about something and that Canadian really came out. And then I thought “come on EH, if they’re loving it it can’t be that bad, EH?”

About myself, my parents are mainland Chinese and I moved to Vancouver when I was 5. One divorce (my mom) later I moved back to China but couldn’t cut it in a local Chinese school because well, I sucked and still stuck at math. So after being out of school for a couple months I settled on the only Canadian international school in the city and went there until I went back to Van for college. So yeah linguistically I’ve never been outside the Canadian / North American “sphere of influence”. Had a close call with some British international schools but found the UK curriculum too hard.

English has always been my first language (if I had to pick one) but Chinese (Mandarin and the Chongqing dialect) are pretty close runner ups. I couldn’t read much Chinese when I was a kid in Canada but after a while in China it all came to me.

Even in Canada as a kid English was never my primary language like 80% of the time. Grew up in Richmond BC which is over 50% Chinese, Mando and Cantonese included though back in the day it was more Cantonese until the mass influx of mainland immigrants in the last 10 years or so. I remember the bulk of my family’s social circle being HKers / some Guangdong natives as a kid with a couple fellow mainlanders here and there.

Like I’m really glad that I got to experience the country of my ancestry first hand over several years and that I speak not only Mandarin but a dialect, which gives me quite an edge over many of my peers who speak broken or somewhat to heavily accented Chinese. Browsing Chinese sites is about as easy for me as looking up stuff in English with maybe 10% more difficulty. When it comes to discussing deeper stuff I’m still somewhat better in English than in Chinese but my discussion skills in Chinese are pretty decent.

Now if you ask me what kind of accent I can’t stand? One would be the “posh” varieties of English like Received Pronunciation or even General American. To me they’re totally fabricated and artificial languages with heavily classist connotations. I find them, in fact, to be less bearable than some non-native accents. I can tolerate a drunk Scottish or Irish dude go off about something for a longer time than I can stand a BBC newscaster with that polished RP.

Another one of my pet peeves when it comes to accents is what I would call an “International School Accent.” Basically for example Asian kids who didn’t grow up abroad but studied in international schools their whole lives. You see this in places like Hong Kong and Singapore a lot, but I’ve also seen examples in places like Beijing and Shanghai. They are never quite able to sound authentically American or British (if so they almost like overdo it), but then at the same time they aren’t exactly in touch with their Asian roots either and over time LOSE proficiency in their Asian native tongues. You sort of see this among Asian kids who move abroad in their preteens or teenage years. Their English will likely always have that non-native accent yet in their efforts to assimilate into Western culture they lose touch with their heritage both culturally and linguistically. So I’m really grateful to heaven almighty that I didn’t end up with this kind of accent. Amen.

You also see this among some really rich Singaporeans and Malaysians who speak with this pseudo-American / British accent but it all sounds fucking weird to an actual “native native” user like me. Sometimes you get this with MTV Asia jockeys. Like they may well suck in whatever variety of Chinese / Malay / Tamil (if they know any) and consider English to be their first if not only language but it all never sounds quite right and comes off as being a tryhard.

So yeah I don’t really know which accent I find “sexy”, but I sure as hell don’t find the above examples to be desirable, much less “sexy”.

Being so bilingual I sometimes confuse words and don’t know how to translate certain words from one language to the other.

And this whole talk over an “International” or “Neutral” English accent? Tsk tsk tsk. I’d never agree to it as long as I’m alive. I firmly believe in the preservation of accents as markers of distinct identities and this holds true for both English and Chinese. I would be fucking devastated if I fell into a coma tomorrow and then woke up 100 years later to see my fellow Chongqingers and fellow Chinese only knowing how to speak Mandarin. I consider myself a somewhat globally aware person but certainly not a “Global Citizen” nor do I think it’s always a good concept. Having an identity crisis as a 1.5 gen Chinese-Canadian and having gone through the full “international school experience” and being that “global citizen” AKA rootless drifter are totally different things to me. The first is not knowing which boat to get on but knowing you aren’t 100% gonna be like the passengers on either boat. The second is not having a fricking boat to latch onto in the first place and just drifting in the ocean.

A lot of people say Canada’s “multicultural” but this certainly isn’t that true for Vancouver if you divide it into a couple large blocks. White, yellow, brown roughly speaking and that’s pretty much it. Maybe Toronto’s different. 

I can choose which cultural values to adopt but I have my firm likes and dislikes and if my Fi tells the information gathered using Ne that this set of beliefs is not palatable to me then I won’t apologize for thinking it’s repulsive and worthy of nothing more than savages. Don’t throw that “tolerance” in my face. Sure I won’t be out to hurt you but don’t ever have me near you (maybe the “not hurting” part will change if I’m in a position of leadership? Maybe not.).


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

British, specifically RP, and Edinburgh (Scottish) that's been smoothed out from the influence of RP.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

I picked British male for my Siri and he's my boyfriend, so yes. Though I'm thinking about replacing him with a South African fella, I haven't decided yet. It's a pretty big commitment, I don't want to jump the gun all willy-nilly.


----------



## Zionas (Apr 30, 2019)

When I was in Yorkshire the “Yorkish” got me a couple times. But then some Brits actually loved my Canadian accent especially when I was swearing lol.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I think it depends, on who speaks, how strong dialect, and of course what areas, some british are nicer than some american, some american are nicer than some british. I don't know exactly... it goes with voices too. And some might sound pretty, some homely/friendly, some interesting. Generally British accents seem more diverse too me, and are a bit more difficult to understand, which can be a bit frustrating, but also interesting. American accents are often more articulate and more as it is written, a bit slower.


----------



## taixfai (Mar 30, 2020)

I really like how some English and Irish accents sound.


----------



## Zionas (Apr 30, 2019)

I can definitely see the Irish influence on American and Canadian accents. When I was in Dublin for a layover on my way to Berlin in ‘18 (don’t know why they chose that route) some of the Irish people really sounded pseudo-American / Canadian.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I'm British, and I've experienced many people get sexually aroused by my accent.

I speak the "Queen's English" (in the UK, that basically means you're a wannabe posh Southerner). 

I'm not entirely sure why it is such a turn on, other than the fact that in the Western world, "Good English" is somehow associated with "good breeding" (where I'm from, the richest bastards are generally the most inbred). And inbreeding is really nothing to be proud of 😬


----------



## Zionas (Apr 30, 2019)

Interesting xD

When I was in the UK in ‘18 some of you guys loved my Canadian, especially when I was going off about something.

Your “wanker” always gives me a good laugh though 😂😂😂😂


To give you a couple examples of what they loved:

Me: “Come on, EH! Dammit!”

Me: “Fuckin HELL! (With the emphasis on the HELL)”

Me: “They don’t quite do Chinese food here like they do back in VanGCouver.” (And yeah gotta admit even the Chinese food in London’s Chinatown ain’t anything like Vancouver or of course China / HK / Taiwan)


In York I met this Cali girl and when I told her I’m a fellow West Coast person and told her I’m from Vancouver her mind went blank for a moment lololol.

#AmericanGeographyProblems


----------



## Zionas (Apr 30, 2019)

And my closest older male friend is a Sinophile British guy and talking to him a lot and spending a couple months in the UK it has mindfucked me when it comes to grammar lol. Like I find myself saying “I’ve got” instead of “I have” when I’m with him but every time when I try to sound more British it’s like really unnatural to me and when I was in the UK no matter how hard I tried to sound like a Brit it all went away as soon as I got mad about something and then whoever was with me at the time bore the brunt of my really linguistically North American wrath.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like just about any accent that's different from what I am used to simply because I really like variety. A woman with a British accent is alluring.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Zionas said:


> I can definitely see the Irish influence on American and Canadian accents. When I was in Dublin for a layover on my way to Berlin in ‘18 (don’t know why they chose that route) some of the Irish people really sounded pseudo-American / Canadian.


sure it is not the opposite? I have not been to ireland(except the airport transit  many years ago), so I can't really tell. But I just remembered an Irish person I knew who spoke americanlike, and he said his brothers and mates when growing up called him "the american" as a nickname/teasing sometimes. But he spoke like that because he was raised to speak Irish, and didn't speak English until later, as a second language, and then for some reason it came out sounding a bit American(cultural influence?), while his brothers had strong accents from their area.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I like American accents better than British. They're more softer and "rounder" to my ear, whereas British accents (especially RP) sound a bit harsher. Sexy? I guess when the person is interesting, having a nice accent adds something positive, but when they're not, then their accent doesn't help in any way. But I am interested in accents, it's fun to guess where people are from.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

NYE-thuh!


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

I do love accents, very much so. Also, have to take into account to what kind of person they are and if we both get along with each other. So personality is very important to me.


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I love accents. I like the English accent but overall I'd say the Australian is my favorite.

When I was younger I was obsessed with the English accent, though. Whenever I watched Sherlock I just loved Cumberbatch's accent, lol. Nowadays I think the Australian accent is reeally cute (I don't really know the difference between the types of Australian accents, btw. Sorry Aussies!).


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I wonder why some dialects are percieved as attractive and others repulsive


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I am Australian and I love English accents. However there are over 15 accents in England so I like the uh Cambridge accent, and more of the posh type accents.
Cockney, chav and Yorkshire accents are just ear grinding, although they're better than some other accents from the world that I've heard... Well it's ironic for Cockney though, because I think they sound Australian with an English touch to it. Maybe that's why I don't like it.

Strangely enough I can only handle the English accent in _men_. For some reason _women_ with _any _type of English accent: posh, chav, whatever, is just super annoying to me. I have no idea why. It's like my brain thinks it doesn't seem to 'suit' them. Really odd.

American accents are just "plain" to me. However there have been some American men with a nice voice in general and then I appreciate the accent a bit more.

As for the Australian accent well, it's just plain or "normal" for me I guess.
I'm not really a fan of our ocker or "outback" accent though. Or the more "bogan" accents.

Generally there isn't a great deal of difference in our accent anyway. But I do know the Eastern and Western coast residents have a few slight pronunciation differences with a few words. Such as beer, here/hear, I, etc. And there's a slight difference between highly educated people and not highly educated people. But overall it's similar enough.

New Zealand and Australia have a different sound for the vowels I and E.
In NZ E is I and I is E. I noticed the A's are a little different in some words too.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Electra said:


> I wonder why some dialects are percieved as attractive and others repulsive


Maybe because they're different than what we're used to so our brain considers it a "novelty" or something? (For accents that are regarded as "attractive") Who knows.

There has to be some scientific reason for it, I think. Especially if some are considered repulsive as well.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Well I had a close friend who is Scottish (so UK). 
She cracked me up. “Oh bugger off”, “Fo Fukks Sakke”, “Bloody Hell”. (Probably because it was just so animated.)

As far as US where I live, Minnesota. The US is pretty big in terms of accents of its own by region. Even in my own region there’s definitely a really thick accent you can hear in rural areas that replicates the movie Fargo. “Gee Golly, Dontcha Know”. (I don’t like that accent). 

Even in the South there’s a distinct difference between Texas Southern vs like Georgia Southern. I definitely think the Georgia Southern sounds more charming. 

As far as east coast US, I don’t like the thick east coast sound where they sound like on Jersey Shore. Which is usually how Italian Americans are depicted in movies. Just for the record as an Italian American, we did not all grow up in the Bronx. 🤣. Anyways I can hear different accents just by the Burroughs of NY often. Definitely Manhattan accent sounds better than Bronx. 

West Coast People tend to both talk and move slower. (It’s true from my experience). Their very much in another orbit. People in Washington or Oregon definitely speak better than say someone in Montana. In terms of speed. 

Me in middle west of US we have slight accent. But we usually lean towards news caster (besides the old Norwegians). 

States that tend to have very news caster speak, is like Illinois, Michigan. They probably have the best dialect in terms of not hard emphasis or lack of on words IMO.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

i think it highly depends on the individual that’s speaking it but yes ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh American for sure. Those accents can be very cute. I like an interesting accent in general though.

British ones wouldn't tend to stand out much for me. I'm English (mine is fairly standard) so I hear them almost constantly.

With that said, a girl with a Scottish accent is a gem. lol


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I am but it depends on the dialects too, not just accents or languages....and some dialects too, I find repulsive.
For example: I generally like French and lots of other european languages but I don't like the Dallas accent for some reason.


----------

